# what happens next



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I 'm going to see my lawyer.. It has been two weeks since we split and i want her to start child support next month.

What is the process now withe the lawyer?

What will i have to do to for the lawyer for this to move ahead.. how will he determine how much she is going to pay and will \i have to wait for a response from her lawyer before this is set in stone?


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

Child support takes a while, but it is a pre set state formula. Your lawyer will be able to figure it out fairly quickly. It's getting it set that will take a little time.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

When will it come in to effect? Once she is served or does it have to go to court.

The Ontario Government has a formula on its website... I know how much she is gonna have to pay...


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm over in Manitoba.

You gotta figure out her Gross Income, then find it on the chart.

Are you guys doing 100% or 50 / 50??


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Well now I find out she is applied for a full time job at where she works.. that would give her a $3.00 raise over right now.. I'm going to wait until I find out if she gets that job to go for child support. That way i don't lock myself into too low of a number.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

? You don't lock yourself into anything, that's because you don't sign anything without a lawyer.

Have you guys ironed out a parenting plan?

Is there a government run course in Ontario that you will be required to take?

I took mine months ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

No.. but I don't want to get an amount in writing to find out she is now making more.

The difference in her pay would work out to $100 a month in more support with her new position.

I have no idea about a parenting plan.. We have no agreement on anything right now since it has only been 2 1/2 weeks of separation.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I guess I need to do some research on what I need to bring to the lawyers office then..

I will do that this afternoon during the slow time at the pizzeria.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I just found a long list of things I have to get just to file for child support... WOW..

Do I let her know I'm hiring an attorney or do I just get her served?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay so things are still fresh. This is your time to empower yourself on the legal aspects.

You need to learn everything you can about you rights.

3 weeks into mine I went to a divorce seminar, it cost $20 for the hour and I never planned on using them (divorce mediators). But what I learned was invaluable.

I also went to legal aid even though I didn't qualify because I made to much money, but there they gave me a huge family law book, booklets and the number for the course.

Call your government and ask about the course. It has so much information.

Although, by the time I went to it, I knew almost everything. Which felt very empowering.

It's a shame I deleted my original thread. It could have helped you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sadwithtwolittlegirls said:


> I just found a long list of things I have to get just to file for child support... WOW..
> 
> Do I let her know I'm hiring an attorney or do I just get her served?


I suggest figuring out what you want first before you get a lawyer involved. We have to wait a year anyways and if you two can come to an agreement on things. It will save you money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

She doesn't talk to me.. how the heck are we gonna get this figured out.

The law states that based on her new gross income if she gets the new job is $470 a month.. I know without a lawyer she will never agree to that but I want the maximum allowable under the law.

She is not just walking away to have a party.. she will pay what is due to the children.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

She;s really gonna be pissed when I do the business taxes at 50/50 split since we have been partnered in November..


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I just talked to friend of mine. He went through the same thing. He says I can go into the city and at the library there is a family center. They will give me all the forms I need to fill out and information on lawyers.

I'm done work at 3 pm tomorrow so i guess I;m going to the library for some research.

She is gonna be blindsided by the amount of work I will put into this.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

After about a month and a half I told her we needed to talk about things that needed to be done.

We met at a coffee shop, I came with an agenda, mock parenting schedules, every piece of information in regards to family law. I kept it business like.

She came... with a coffee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

How did she react? Did she agree to everything?

It's gonna be tough to get her to agree to 1/4 of her pay a month plus extra expenses for both girls..


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm the one paying child support on 50/50 custody and I refused to talk about money until the children were taken care of, schedule wise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

